
Here Comes The Google Mafia - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/12/28/here-comes-the-google-mafia/
======
idea
I think it's inappropriate to call those googlers mafia.

~~~
hello_moto
Well it's TechCrunch; they're amateur journalists so they can't find a better
name. What do you expect from the Internet full of amateurs? The screenshot is
done valleywag style as well.

------
zandorg
Paypal already _is_ the mafia. They sicced a debt agency onto me because they
canceled my debit card!

